# palmetto state armory



## Jjohns (Feb 6, 2012)

I have been wanting a ar15 for awhile now and found that palmetto offers a gun kit and its affordable to me but was wondering if any one on here has ever bought one and if so is it a good rifle or is just cheap or where can I buy a good kit from.


----------



## Shug (Feb 6, 2012)

Check out this. It's the most affordable AR 15 I have found.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=269302573


----------



## frankwright (Feb 6, 2012)

If you check out AR15>com where they live and breath AR's, they have nothing but praise for PSA.

Both their quality,price and customer support.

I have never used them but would not be afraid to.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2012)

I have two PSA guns the quality is great. I have shot over 800 rounds through them without any issues.


----------



## telsonman (Feb 6, 2012)

I have 2 lowers from them. The fit and finish is that of a lower that cost 3 times that. Good customer service too. If there was ever an issue, let them know and they will make it right.


----------



## mike bell (Feb 20, 2012)

I have an Upper and a parts kit from them that I bult my 300/221 on last year.  Just picked up a lower from them last month to build another one.  Looking for a another kit now and probly going to get it at PSA.  They are GTG


----------



## chuckdog (Feb 21, 2012)

Another + for PSA. I use Delton "DTI" stuff with great results too.

I'm one of those folks that's not concerned with the name on the lower. If it's milspec, I can do what I want with any of em'.


----------



## Seering (Mar 22, 2012)

+1 (or is that 6) for from here.

I've bought quite a bit from them.
Including 2 stripped lowers and 4 lower built kits in the last month or so and didn't have anything but good things to say for all of it.


----------

